# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Προβλημα με πληκτρολογιο και αγορα νεου

## tempo

γεια σας,
εχω ενα imac (late 2009) και απο χθες το πληκτρολογιο (ασυρματο) εχει προβλημα, συγκεκριμενα δεν λειτουργει ενα πληκτρο.


Προσπαθησα να το καθαρισω αλλα δεν φαινεται να ξεπερναει το προβλημα οποτε κοιταω για αγορα νεου....


το original εχει μια τεραστια τιμη οποτε ουτε που το σκεφτομαι. Ψαχνοντας στο skroutz βρηκα διαφορα αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο να αγορασω....


(1) https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7225443/OEM...tooth-3-0.html
(2) https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10688239/OEM-78459925.html 


(3) https://www.skroutz.gr/s/11740751/Conceptum-KBW03.html


(4) https://www.skroutz.gr/s/418294/OEM-...CE%9A3001.html


στα 2,3 αναφερει ασυρματο και μετα συνδεση USB - παραλογο;


τι λετε για τα παραπανω; ποιο να προτιμησω; εχετε καποια αλλη οικονομικη προταση;

----------

